# Not paying quarterly taxes



## onionhead (Aug 20, 2016)

Last year I didn’t pay any tax and got a $400 combined state/federal tax refund. All the rules I’m reading say if you didn’t pay tax the previous year you don’t need to pay quarterly. I just don’t earn enough, Uncle Sam.

It worries me that my Self-Employed app says I owe $170 by tomorrow. But I’m gonna play ignorant and if the IRS says ‘where’s my cut?’ I’ll let em know what’s what.

I think I will end up paying an annual tax this year because the reason I didn’t pay last year was from the quarterly tax payment credits.


----------



## Iamfoodgod (Mar 9, 2018)

W9?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Iamfoodgod said:


> View attachment 223238
> 
> 
> W9?


It probobly doesnt exist in the shape of the actual form like you would think, it is most likely generated automatically in your name based on the sign up forms for uber/lyft/

Basically all it is, a form that has everything uber needs to be able to generate 1099s on you at the end of the year.

Name
Business name 
address
Social Security number

That's basically the entire form.

If it was generated as a physical form it won't get sent to the IRS so there's no one will really know if the uber ever made the form or not. There's also no point in signing it either as it doesn't get sent anywhere.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

You only have to pay quarterly if you owe more than $1000 in taxes that year. The IRS won't do anything until you file next year, and if you owe more than the threshold they'll just add a penalty fee.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Iamfoodgod said:


> View attachment 223238
> 
> 
> W9?


I do not, nor have I ever, paid a quarterly tax, and I've been self employed since 2002. The IRS doesn't care, as long as you pay your tax when it is due ( April 15 ) .


----------

